# I MAY HAVE A HEAVY DUTY SMOKING GUN VS.OBAMA....please read....



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
In the hurry me and my fiancee had to leave Holyoke,ma.in 2010 after PR gangs arsoned her house,I looked at,and found an old ipod,and an older cellphone,with something very interesting.

2008/2009 were pretty dark years.
back in 2008,i was struggling badly,and came to get sidework at a place in holyoke,ma.on high street called SALSARENGUE RESTAURANT and SEAFOOD. The guy that owns the place,Jose Bou,is a card-carrying member of the Latino chamber of commerce,abd also,a card carrying member of the COMMUNIST PARTY OF AMERICA.The owner also had several important,verified information,that his backer and business partner,and head of the mass LLC is CARLOS GONZALEZ,and is also head of the mass chapter of the COMMUNIST PARTY OF THE UNITED STATES.

Now,how is this important?
i have evidence,dated,and timestamped,that i had been cleaning up in this restaurant during some closed door meetings in that restaurant,which claims its the latino oasis.Mr.bou was a retired clinical psychologist with the university of massachusetts. In any event,they have closed door meetings,which included local latin gangleaders on their payroll,and attending several of the meetings,it was to promote communist latino agenda in massachusetts,to eliminate the influence of white america in massachusetts,had several local leaders like the building code inspector of holyoke,who was a card carrying communist as well,and two springfield leaders that are part of the communist party,springfield mayor,domenic sarno and us house rep richard neal,who is also a member of the COMMUNIST PARTY OF AMERICA.

Also,at these meetings,they talked about undermining the power of the us constitution,as outlined by their "boss"the head of the COMMUNIST PARTY of america,who reported to the castro family and vladimir putin.

Several meetings i digitally recorded had bou representing the interests of the state regional communists,so that gonzalez could meet with the"boss"in washi


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 14, 2012)

I suspect you have a heavy duty "smoking" something...


----------



## alan1 (Apr 14, 2012)

I suggest you contact your local authorities.  The people here are simply posters on a message board and are not authorized to prosecute potential criminal activity in your locale.


----------



## Peach (Apr 14, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> I suspect you have a heavy duty "smoking" something...



Carlos Gonzalez with be EASY to research.................... Jose Bou is on the Holyoke  Mayor's business task force. I USED to discount Mt. Holyoke college attendees as chicks wanting Harvard guys, now it seems some near there are truly CRAZED.


----------



## hortysir (Apr 14, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> In the hurry me and my fiancee had to leave Holyoke,ma.in 2010 after PR gangs arsoned her house,I looked at,and found an old ipod,and an older cellphone,with something very interesting.
> 
> 2008/2009 were pretty dark years.
> ...



The bolded is why you were really there, and the rest was a product of your psychosis


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

The"boss"for the communist party,in several meetings,was identified by CARLOS GONZALEZ,as BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA,and I have proof,via hours of digital recordings,how they forced in sotomayor as justice,and how gonzalez and obama took several trips to cuba to meet with castro and family.i have proof via these old recordings,that identified obama as a communist party leader,also,verifying allen wests story,that starting in 2009 congress had secret meetings with obama,hilary clinton,and 76 members of congress,who were also part of the communist party.also,another item of evidence i have is a socalled gift given to me by carlos for doing a goid job,is an illegal cuban bunch of cigars obtained by gonzalez and obama on a trip to cuba.

Now,if anyone cares to help me....
i have 145 of digital recordings on a verizon motorola w365 ,how do i extract these to make them public?


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 14, 2012)

Aw, the smoking gun...


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

I have evidence on antiquated cellphone tech,that proves obamas a fucking commie.
and that there are meetings of the communist congress...in our congress.
if anyone would take the time to read...
once its out there,it'll be sinktime for mr.scumbag.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Peach (Apr 14, 2012)

Gonzalez is head of the Mass. Latino CoC, working with the Holyoke CoC...........................

Mass. Latino Chamber opens office in Holyoke - The Reminder - We Are Hometown News


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

Instead of everyone making fun of me,please understand.
what i legitimately have,could knock your commie god down so far,a dogward wouldnt hire him to catch stray pets.


----------



## Middleoftheroad (Apr 14, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> The"boss"for the communist party,in several meetings,was identified by CARLOS GONZALEZ,as BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA,and I have proof,via hours of digital recordings,how they forced in sotomayor as justice,and how gonzalez and obama took several trips to cuba to meet with castro and family.i have proof via these old recordings,that identified obama as a communist party leader,also,verifying allen wests story,that starting in 2009 congress had secret meetings with obama,hilary clinton,and 76 members of congress,who were also part of the communist party.also,another item of evidence i have is a socalled gift given to me by carlos for doing a goid job,is an illegal cuban bunch of cigars obtained by gonzalez and obama on a trip to cuba.
> 
> Now,if anyone cares to help me....
> i* have 145 of digital recordings on a verizon motorola w365 *,how do i extract these to make them public?



Next time you make up stupid things, stop giving out so many specifics, you make yourself easy to disprove.
the 365 has 5MB of storage.  Video recording uses about 1MB per minute.  You have 5 minutes of storage on that phone, yet somehow you recorded almost 2 hours worth?


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

Exactly,peach,and hes also a communist party leader who visits and travels wuth obama frequently.
I HAVE DIGITAL AUDIO PROOF,dated and timed.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

No,i have a motorola device with an hour and 45 mins of evidence i need to extract.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 14, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> In the hurry me and my fiancee had to leave Holyoke,ma.in 2010 after PR gangs arsoned her house,I looked at,and found an old ipod,and an older cellphone,with something very interesting.
> 
> 2008/2009 were pretty dark years.
> ...



obama being supporting by the New Party is not new information.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

Middle,youre wrong.i have twenty recordings,with 145 total from 2008/2009.


----------



## Sweet Willy (Apr 14, 2012)

I never really got the whole thing about communism being like some sort of poison anyway.... it's a form of government,  a political belief system.  Like any other,  it has it's merits and it's pit falls.  China seems to be coming along economically as a communist nation.... Cuba is still using that system,  despite 50 years of isolation from US markets.

I mean... I don't think communism is something we need to go to but the whole idea that anyone who touches communism becomes a brain craving zombie is just soo.... done.

Communist exist.  They aren't as bad as in the movies you saw.  Get over it.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow..

And I thought you were strange before


----------



## Middleoftheroad (Apr 14, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Middle,youre wrong.i have twenty recordings,with 145 total from 2008/2009.



You are really going to stick with the story that your phone doesn't follow the laws the rest of the world does?  As soon as I read it I knew you were lying.  ONLY smartphones have that kind of capacity.

Motorola V365 Specs, Features (Phone Scoop)


> Memory 5 MB internal storage



How can i record tango app - How can i record tango app? Thank you very much. :: Zinf Questions and Answers


----------



## American Horse (Apr 14, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> The"boss"for the communist party,in several meetings,was identified by CARLOS GONZALEZ,as BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA,and I have proof,via hours of digital recordings,how they forced in sotomayor as justice,and how gonzalez and obama took several trips to cuba to meet with castro and family.i have proof via these old recordings,that identified obama as a communist party leader,also,verifying allen wests story,that starting in 2009 congress had secret meetings with obama,hilary clinton,and 76 members of congress,who were also part of the communist party.also,another item of evidence i have is a socalled gift given to me by carlos for doing a goid job,is an illegal cuban bunch of cigars obtained by gonzalez and obama on a trip to cuba.
> 
> Now,if anyone cares to help me....
> i have 145 of digital recordings on a verizon motorola w365 ,how do i extract these to make them public?


Play it into a cell phone capable of recording audio and then send it to your email address as an attachment; then you can upload it to you-tube or other media.  I'm not tech savvy at all and did that with 30 year old Ans Machine audio recently; very easily done.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

American horse,i will.
i may need a techie like conservative to help preserve the date and timestamp.
also,other evidence,still wrapped i found are three cuban cigars that are dated,literally on the bag,from a trip that gonzalez and obama took together.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

Not lying,middle.
I gotem,and i will convert em,and i will push forwards...
but,what do i do about the damn cigars without getting myself into trouble?


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

Even playing and recording to a tmobile LG optimus t it sounds like shit,though.....


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 14, 2012)

You owe it to America to report this valuable information to Donald Trump, Sheriff Joe Arpaio, and Orly Taitz - including Fox News and WorldNetDaily.  They would certainly investigate it and publish the facts.  You owe it to America!


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

Trust me,i will.
and your commie god will be sucking the dick of impeachment.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

Or,defeat in the general election.


----------



## Lakhota (Apr 14, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Trust me,i will.
> and your commie god will be sucking the dick of impeachment.



"Sucking the dick of impeachment"...?  Damn, you really know how to turn a phrase.  Are you a journalist?


----------



## daveman (Apr 14, 2012)

Middleoftheroad said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Middle,youre wrong.i have twenty recordings,with 145 total from 2008/2009.
> ...


He said they're audio recordings, not video.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 14, 2012)

Sweet Willy said:


> I never really got the whole thing about communism being like some sort of poison anyway.... it's a form of government,  a political belief system.  Like any other,  it has it's merits and it's pit falls.  China seems to be coming along economically as a communist nation.... Cuba is still using that system,  despite 50 years of isolation from US markets.
> 
> I mean... I don't think communism is something we need to go to but the whole idea that anyone who touches communism becomes a brain craving zombie is just soo.... done.
> 
> Communisum exist.  They aren't as bad as in the movies you saw.  Get over it.


Communism is dead except in a couple of countries and has been for many years.  Many fanatics on the right tend label anything they hate or don't understand as communist, not realizing how silly that must sound to younger people.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

I have proof of obamas admittance tobeing part of the communist party via this carlos gonzalez stating he reported to the communist party boss,obama.
daveman,youre right.
AUDIO.not video.


----------



## occupied (Apr 14, 2012)

I saw bigfoot once it was so cool I have a picture but it is a poloroid and I can't show it but I have it and as soon as I can buy a scanner I will share it I am not lying I swear.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

Another bad by product of this,is that the NE is full of complete garbage,leadershipwise.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

You know what occupied?
waitll it comes out,and i post it,on media.
along with authenticity verification.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

You make no effort to dispute me.
what youre affiliated with,occupied,is as bad as the communist infiltration of america.
hate to say it...
sen.joe mccarthy was right decades ago.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

just wait.
i made a fool of kerry and dan rather in 04'with those phonyass bush docs.
waitll this hits the fan.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

The bush docs were phonies drafted off microsift word in times newroman fonts represented to be legit from tge 70s,and it was called out.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 14, 2012)

They were still true. Great sabotage and propaganda smear job though.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

It is very real.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> In the hurry me and my fiancee had to leave Holyoke,ma.in 2010 after PR gangs arsoned her house,I looked at,and found an old ipod,and an older cellphone,with something very interesting.
> 
> 2008/2009 were pretty dark years.
> ...




You need a shrink and a plastic surgeon, ASAP.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

Bush docs wrre proven fraud,as only typewriters existed in the 70s,and the fakeys were done by microsoft word.do i need to repeat?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> just wait.
> i made a fool of kerry and dan rather in 04'with those phonyass bush docs.
> waitll this hits the fan.




Oh, YOU did, huh? You seriously need professional help (in the form of a shrink, a plastic surgeon, and an English teacher).


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

Unkofag get lost.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2012)

You are truly - no joke - mentally ill.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

Prove me wrong,then,dickweed.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

No joke,youre a troll who cant dispute a one iota item i post.get lost,faggot.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

The hannity group from 03'and 04'remember very well.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Prove me wrong,then,dickweed.




You don't "prove wrong" the urine-stained, drooling lunatic on a public bus screaming about how aliens have hacked into his eyeballs. You either ignore him or, if you are kind, you suggest he seek help for his obvious mental illness. Your mental illness is obvious. The fact that you are also stupid doesn't help. Take that fugly head of yours to a doctor and start trying to find the proper balance of chemicals.


----------



## daveman (Apr 14, 2012)

Flopper said:


> Sweet Willy said:
> 
> 
> > I never really got the whole thing about communism being like some sort of poison anyway.... it's a form of government,  a political belief system.  Like any other,  it has it's merits and it's pit falls.  China seems to be coming along economically as a communist nation.... Cuba is still using that system,  despite 50 years of isolation from US markets.
> ...



If it sounds silly to younger people, it's because the left has whitewashed Communism's history.


----------



## daveman (Apr 14, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> They were still true. Great sabotage and propaganda smear job though.


"Fake But Accurate".  


Retard.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 14, 2012)

Agreed.what a buttfucker.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2012)

Perhaps your obvious homosexual fixation is part of your overall mental illness.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 14, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Exactly,peach,and hes also a communist party leader who visits and travels wuth obama frequently.
> I HAVE DIGITAL AUDIO PROOF,dated and timed.


Why, in your opinion, would someone like President Barack Obama wish to become a communist?  What would be the advantage?  Don't you think that's rather like someone who is dining on sirloin going out of his way to switch to a Ramen Noodles diet?  

By the way, are you aware that it's not against the law to belong to the Communist Party, the KKK, NAMBLA, or the Flat Earth Society?  So I wouldn't be so concerned about this presumptive conspiracy if I were you.  

Bottom line:  It's not the communists we need be concerned about.  It's the guys with the tea bags hanging from their hat brims and the wild look in their eyes.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 14, 2012)

MikeK said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly,peach,and hes also a communist party leader who visits and travels wuth obama frequently.
> ...




Are you trying to prove you can be as stupid as the OP?


----------



## 007 (Apr 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> You need a shrink and a plastic surgeon, ASAP.





Unkotare said:


> Oh, YOU did, huh? You seriously need professional help (in the form of a shrink, a plastic surgeon, and an English teacher).





Unkotare said:


> You are truly - no joke - mentally ill.





Unkotare said:


> You don't "prove wrong" the urine-stained, drooling lunatic on a public bus screaming about how aliens have hacked into his eyeballs. You either ignore him or, if you are kind, you suggest he seek help for his obvious mental illness. Your mental illness is obvious. The fact that you are also stupid doesn't help. Take that fugly head of yours to a doctor and start trying to find the proper balance of chemicals.





Unkotare said:


> Perhaps your obvious homosexual fixation is part of your overall mental illness.





Unkotare said:


> Are you trying to prove you can be as stupid as the OP?


Oh look... it's SAUL ALINSKY... here to employ his favorite "RULE FOR RADICALS," *ridicule*.

Just what the hell have you added to this conversation so far? NOTHING!

If your so damn cock sure that everything vamp is saying is BS, then why don't we see any proof from you that it is?


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 15, 2012)

Unsurprisingly, Pole Ride latches on to the Nutbar Express.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Just what the hell have you added to this conversation so far? NOTHING!
> 
> If your so damn cock sure that everything vamp is saying is BS, then why don't we see any proof from you that it is?




Have you read anything that he has posted here? Insanity is not a political position. Unless you are as nuts as he is you'd better stop being so desperate for allies that you'll jump into bed with mentally defective ogres like him. He is not a conservative, he is a fucking mental case. Get ahold of yourself.


----------



## J.E.D (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> No joke,youre a troll who cant dispute a one iota item i post.get lost,faggot.



No joke; you're mentally unstable. For the love of God, seek professional help as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Pale,im going to get the evidence out there.
pile on to unkofag
prove me wrong
i dare you,four times,this thread i asked.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

Get your diseased, fugly head off the bus and go get help, you loon.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Not a one scumbag here can debate,intellectually.
its not an adavantage thing,its who.obama is,hellbent on destroying the nation,by means of using communism,like the aforementioned groups,to destroy the constitution and fabric of this nation that they hate so much. They called at several meetings,america the terrorists,and that we deserved 9/11,etc,accused us of giving cancer to some PR revolutionary who was fighting for freedom via the CIA...


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Unkotare,you piece of humanshit,debate me,or get lost.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

This proves that i am correct when not a single waste of humabn stemcell here can refute nor debate me.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

Maybe there should be a sub-forum for this illiterate, fugly mental defective to commune with the voices in his head...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Unkotare,you piece of humanshit,debate me,or get lost.



Get off the bus and go clean yourself up, you illiterate headcase. You have never even approached the level where you would be taken seriously enough to "debate," psycho. Taking yourself seriously may be the most egregious aspect of your mental illness.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't believe this horse shit for a minute.  I'm not an Obama fan but if what you are saying is really true, why would a rational person post it on a public message board?  I think you're full of shit...


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey you dumb piece of human shit...
last time i ask a waste of conceived sperm like you....
can you debate me?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

Ask the nice men in the white coats to read the past few pages back to you again, psycho.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> The"boss"for the communist party,in several meetings,was identified by CARLOS GONZALEZ,as BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA,and I have proof,via hours of digital recordings,how they forced in sotomayor as justice,and how gonzalez and obama took several trips to cuba to meet with castro and family.i have proof via these old recordings,that identified obama as a communist party leader,also,verifying allen wests story,that starting in 2009 congress had secret meetings with obama,hilary clinton,and 76 members of congress,who were also part of the communist party.also,another item of evidence i have is a socalled gift given to me by carlos for doing a goid job,is an illegal cuban bunch of cigars obtained by gonzalez and obama on a trip to cuba.
> 
> Now,if anyone cares to help me....
> i have 145 of digital recordings on a verizon motorola w365 ,how do i extract these to make them public?


make copies and send them to fox news ....


----------



## J.E.D (Apr 15, 2012)

You are quite entertaining. Insane, but entertaining nonetheless


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

BBD,its true. I have the proof,and why not a message board?because all the media will do is throw it away,or cover it up,and this is a way of unbiased media,putting something like this out there.
Only the naive wouldnt see what really goes on.


----------



## J.E.D (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> This proves that i am correct when not a single waste of humabn stemcell here can refute nor debate me.



Right. The fact that you're quite literally insane and that nobody takes your mentally unstable ass seriously "proves" you're right. Dude, seriously, seek professional help immediately....and an English class


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

BBD,its true. I have the proof,and why not a message board?because all the media will do is throw it away,or cover it up,and this is a way of unbiased media,putting something like this out there.
Only the naive wouldnt see what really goes on.


----------



## J.E.D (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Obamerican (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> This proves that i am correct when not a single waste of humabn stemcell here can refute nor debate me.


*Listen up, cock sucker. No one can refute something when you, the idiot, is the only one with said evidence. Second, since you are the ONLY one with the goods most every body will call you a fucking liar, me included. Third, there is nothing to debate because, as a wanna be vampire, you have already proven you're not worth the fucking ten seconds it takes to make you look like a fucking imbecile. So, in closing, fuck off and die, you worthless fuck.*


----------



## 007 (Apr 15, 2012)

vamp... if you got the goods, first, make back up copies of everything. Second, contact everyone you can think of from Sheriff Arpio to WND. Third, watch your back. 

But as far as posting here and arguing with the obama dick lickers... don't bother. You see where that gets you.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Debate me,you fatpig obama fucker.
im converting the files,submitting to youtube,and also...
really dont believe me?
contact mr.gonzalez yourselves.
hes so brazen,he makes points of boasting about what he does


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Pale rider,sir..i am doing it.
WND are the first people,aling with drudge.lets see where it goes.
i am not afraid of obama and his commie machine,like most are.
Thats what liberalism and communism does,invoke fear.
im not afraid,nor do i care about what admonishment i receive.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> BBD,its true. I have the proof,and why not a message board?because all the media will do is throw it away,or cover it up,and this is a way of unbiased media,putting something like this out there.
> Only the naive wouldnt see what really goes on.



Choose from one of the following (or some combination as recommended by your doctor):

Chlorpromazine 
Haloperidol 
Perphenazine 
Fluphenazine


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Im a wavemaker,done it before,will do again.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> vamp... if you got the goods, first, make back up copies of everything. Second, contact everyone you can think of from Sheriff Arpio to WND. Third, watch your back.
> 
> But as far as posting here and arguing with the obama dick lickers... don't bother. You see where that gets you.




So you really are a fucking psycho as well?


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Unkotare,debate me.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Wish there were boot progs for message.boards...lol
right,pale rider?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Im a wavemaker,done it before,will do again.




You're a macaroni necklace maker at most _when_ they let you out for 'activities.'


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Unkotare,debate me.



Psycho desperate to be taken seriously - just as I described earlier. You have nothing to debate because there is nothing in that filthy mad house behind your fugly face but disease and delusion.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 15, 2012)

> Okay,I may need help



Theres no may about it. 



> If it sounds silly to younger people, it's because the left has whitewashed Communism's history.



And youre the only one who caught on. Amazing.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Not a one scumbag here can debate,intellectually.
> its not an adavantage thing,its who.obama is,hellbent on destroying the nation,by means of using communism,like the aforementioned groups,to destroy the constitution and fabric of this nation that they hate so much. They called at several meetings,america the terrorists,and that we deserved 9/11,etc,accused us of giving cancer to some PR revolutionary who was fighting for freedom via the CIA...



Quick question. You've been a member here for around three months. Why did you pick now to come unhinged/share this information? It's not like there's a full moon.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Pale rider,sir..i am doing it.
> WND are the first people,aling with drudge.lets see where it goes.
> i am not afraid of obama and his commie machine,like most are.
> Thats what liberalism and communism does,invoke fear.
> im not afraid,nor do i care about what admonishment i receive.


good for you !! send copies everywhere !! do you have video along with audio ??


----------



## yidnar (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Unkotare,debate me.


there is no way to debate an idiot like unkator !! if he disagrees he pulls the race card !!


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

yidnar said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare,debate me.
> ...



The only topic you EVER try, in your feeble cowardly way, to discuss is racism, you stupid shit.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 15, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > vampiric68 said:
> ...


 i am sick of in the closet  racist like you !!! i have a new thread about the vetting of van jones and his commy past homo !!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't believe you two hijacked this thread.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Good for you,yidnar.
this queer is a troll at best on my topics,like everyother lib.
they dont possess the mental capacity to debate me.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

I have along with audio proof,three damn cigars too.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2012)

And why not until now. It's been how many years? This is not making any sense. I'm trying hard to give you the benefit of the doubt, but you're not making it easy.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

I rummaged through some stuff i hauled back from holyoke,ma,and completely forgot about it.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

yidnar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...




Funny you should mention 'closet,' loser. It seems you and vampidiot have a lot to 'explore' together. Good luck with that.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> I rummaged through some stuff i hauled back from holyoke,ma,and completely forgot about it.



You mean you rummaged through the filthy wasteland of your diseased imagination.


----------



## Douger (Apr 15, 2012)

Sweet Willy said:


> I never really got the whole thing about communism being like some sort of poison anyway.... it's a form of government,  a political belief system.  Like any other,  it has it's merits and it's pit falls.  China seems to be coming along economically as a communist nation.... Cuba is still using that system,  despite 50 years of isolation from US markets.
> 
> I mean... I don't think communism is something we need to go to but the whole idea that anyone who touches communism becomes a brain craving zombie is just soo.... done.
> 
> Communist exist.  They aren't as bad as in the movies you saw.  Get over it.


No worries. murka can NEVER be communist. Your corporate masters wouldn't stand for murkaz resources to benefit it's citizenry ! It's just business.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

Douger said:


> Sweet Willy said:
> 
> 
> > I never really got the whole thing about communism being like some sort of poison anyway.... it's a form of government,  a political belief system.  Like any other,  it has it's merits and it's pit falls.  China seems to be coming along economically as a communist nation.... Cuba is still using that system,  despite 50 years of isolation from US markets.
> ...



Gosh, how fresh and unexpected a response! Aren't you just a bundle of surprises, YOU BORING, STUPID, REPETITIVE FUCKING MORON.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 15, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> vamp... if you got the goods, first, make back up copies of everything. Second, contact everyone you can think of from Sheriff Arpio to WND. Third, watch your back.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> prove me wrong
> i dare you,four times,this thread i asked.



"Prove the evidence I haven't provided to back up my nutter anecdote wrong"


----------



## Paulie (Apr 15, 2012)

The avatar is proof enough.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Pale rider,sir..i am doing it.
> WND are the first people,aling with drudge.lets see where it goes.
> i am not afraid of obama and his commie machine,like most are.
> Thats what liberalism and communism does,invoke fear.
> im not afraid,nor do i care about what admonishment i receive.



There is a future for you working for Breitbart or Glenn Beck


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 15, 2012)

Colonel Matrix was on a roll last night.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Article 15 is another undisproving liberal piece of shit.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Debate me,you fatpig obama fucker.
> im converting the files,submitting to youtube,and also...
> really dont believe me?
> contact mr.gonzalez yourselves.
> hes so brazen,he makes points of boasting about what he does


Over 2900 posts and you haven't figured out how to use the quote function?  Hey fuck face. I HATE Obama. Since you don't know the origin of my handle shut the fuck up. Also, SPACES after commas, you illiterate piece of shit.

BTW, if the one in a billion chance is true and you actually have this so-called evidence I hope it brings Obama down. I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## Paulie (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Article 15 is another undisproving liberal piece of shit.



I'll be kind enough to lay it out for you...

There's nothing to disprove because currently you haven't provided any evidence of anything, you've only mentioned that you had it.  

Are you looking for someone to prove you don't have what you claim to have, or for someone to disprove that it is what you say it is?  Because if it's the latter of those 2, you're asking for something that's currently impossible.  In fact so is the former.

This is the point at which you stop running your mouth about a bunch of nonsense and either put up or shut up


----------



## Paulie (Apr 15, 2012)

Click this link right here:  http://www.daydeal.com/product.php?productid=16258

Purchase this USB cable, download the audio to your computer, and post it online somewhere.

Otherwise, you're being a moron and you should just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Article 15 is another undisproving liberal piece of shit.



Upload your alleged audio and post it here.

Let's hear it.

And don't forget to call Sheriff Joe and WND, Pole Rider is counting on you!


----------



## Paulie (Apr 15, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 is another undisproving liberal piece of shit.
> ...



The internet is so fucking WEIRD sometimes bro


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Im posting it on a youtube account i am creating.
what about those damn cigars i have?


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 15, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > vampiric68 said:
> ...



For real.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Im posting it on a youtube account i am creating.
> what about those damn cigars i have?



Nobody cares about the cigars.

Just post the youtube.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

And i am creating a website.
hehehehehe


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Being done.being done.


----------



## 007 (Apr 15, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Unsurprisingly, Pole Ride latches on to the Nutbar Express.



Well step right on up little boy... get on up in here and prove ole vamp is lying. I can't, but I sure would love to see you do it.

I'd like to see anyone do it.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Not happening.
i found a way to convert the file except it lost the original digital time signature.
but im doing it.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 15, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Unsurprisingly, Pole Ride latches on to the Nutbar Express.
> ...



The burden of proof is on Ole Vamp, Pole Rider, ya dumbfuck.

He hasn't posted a lick of evidence.

He hasn't posted this so-called audio.

If he does, he has to prove that whoever is in the audio is who he says they are.

Then he has to prove how the President is connected to it.

Should be nooooooooooooooooooooo problem.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

I just wanted to duplicate the file and maintain the digital signature.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Not happening.
> i found a way to convert the file except it lost the original digital time signature.
> but im doing it.



Uh huh.


----------



## Liability (Apr 15, 2012)

Vamp:

Make sure you carefully save and preserve the original.

Forensic experts will want to examine it to make sure that there has been no tampering.

You will be accused of lying regardless, but still;  might as well make sure you can't accurately be accused of having altered anything on the original.


----------



## Paulie (Apr 15, 2012)

It's funny how quick someone will believe a bunch of ridiculous nonsense from an already strange as fuck anonymous internet poster when it's something they WANT to believe.


----------



## Liability (Apr 15, 2012)

Paulie said:


> It's funny how quick someone will believe a bunch of ridiculous nonsense from an already strange as fuck anonymous internet poster when it's something they WANT to believe.



Nah.

Like the whole Trayvon Martin thingie, I take a wait and see attitude.

On the other hand, if Vamp is being candid and honest and all that, then he *better* be prepared to establish how completely unaltered his videos are.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Alright.
pale rider,if youre interested,i converted the original to an AUD file.
two files i can email.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

I have the originals preserved,dated and timed.
now,anyone interested,i can email the AUD file.


----------



## Liability (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> I have the originals preserved,dated and timed.
> now,anyone interested,i can email the AUD file.



most folks don't care to share their e-mail addresses.  Too insecure in this day and age.

Fuck the e-mailing.

Just post 'em on YouTube and share the link(s).


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> I have the originals preserved,dated and timed.
> now,anyone interested,i can email the AUD file.





How about no?

Post that shit here in this thread along with proof that the audio is undoctored and that is who you say it is in the audio.

The prove how it's a "smoking gun" against Obama.


----------



## Douger (Apr 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghrDIQ-K8mg]People Of Walmart (Sexy And I Know It - LMFAO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> In the hurry me and my fiancee had to leave Holyoke,ma.in 2010 after PR gangs arsoned her house,I looked at,and found an old ipod,and an older cellphone,with something very interesting.
> 
> 2008/2009 were pretty dark years.
> ...



There are a few posters here with the same pattern of typing where they do not hit the space bar after a , comma . period etc...

Is there some connection?...LOL


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Im working off a smartphone,so youtube it is.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> In the hurry me and my fiancee had to leave Holyoke,ma.in 2010 after PR gangs arsoned her house,I looked at,and found an old ipod,and an older cellphone,with something very interesting.
> 
> 2008/2009 were pretty dark years.
> ...



There are a few posters here with the same pattern of typing where they do not hit the space bar after a , comma . period etc...

Is there some connection?....LOL


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Doing it now,liability.


----------



## Liability (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Doing it now,liability.



Do me a favor, if you would be so kind.

Could you send me a PM (with a link) when you've posted it?

I will be interested in seeing what you've got.

Thanks.


----------



## Liability (Apr 15, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> ...



MaxiPad is looking for ANOTHER conspiracy!

Too fucking funny.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Article 15 is another undisproving liberal piece of shit.



Having slept on it, (and completely forgotten about it until I got my notification of new posts) - I don't see how a person FORGETS they have PROOF that the POTUS is the head of the communist party.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 15, 2012)

Liability said:


> Vamp:
> 
> Make sure you carefully save and preserve the original.
> 
> ...



.........

That's a tough one. My first reaction is he should not touch it, he should take it to [insert bureau name here] and let them handle the chain of evidence.

My second reaction is (suspending reality) if it's real? He loses his only proof and possibly his life.

If it were real, he'd have good cause to be operating as furtively as possible.

And that would probably mean NOT POSTING IT ON A MESSAGE BOARD.

/sigh


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Unsurprisingly, Pole Ride latches on to the Nutbar Express.
> ...



How fucking pathetic are you to become the insane ogre's nuthugger? Wow...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Im working off a smartphone.



Did you buy it at the Irony Store?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2012)

America gotta love it...every nut job, freak, outsider fuck up, can get his or her opinion posted on the net!!
the only problem is IF any of this were fact and the pres was a commie this so called "evidence" would have already been taken care of.
vamp would have disappeared by now like he was never there.
since he didn't it's must be bullshit..
the odds of this "evidence" being fact are about the same as being mauled by a polar bear and a black bear in the same day..

fucking cigars?


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 15, 2012)

Its coming up...fixing it on for dispkay...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Its coming up...fixing it on for dispkay...


spell much?


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/218530-alright-board-theres-totally-no-free-speech-in-this-country.html

You go, girl!


----------



## Si modo (Apr 15, 2012)

PR is one of the conspiracy whackjobs???????

Oh, ain't THAT fucking dandy.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 15, 2012)

Si modo said:


> PR is one of the conspiracy whackjobs???????
> 
> Oh, ain't THAT fucking dandy.



The loon is a birfer.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 15, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > PR is one of the conspiracy whackjobs???????
> ...


Fuck.............



an.............................



A.






No, seriously....what the fuck???????


Oh, there is so much more I want to say, but, well you know.

Good gawd.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 15, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The inmates running and all.

I know.


----------



## Liability (Apr 15, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> In the hurry me and my fiancee had to leave Holyoke,ma.in 2010 after PR gangs arsoned her house,I looked at,and found an old ipod,and an older cellphone,with something very interesting.
> 
> 2008/2009 were pretty dark years.
> ...



If you can't post it at YouTube, and if going to Breitbart takes too long, you MIGHT be able to find an alternative hosting site -- put it up THERE --and then link to your offering here by referencing THAT 3rd party site.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 19, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 is another undisproving liberal piece of shit.
> ...



Has he posted proof yet?

Gawd, this poor guy is just pathetic. I almost feel sorry for him.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 19, 2012)

Its out there.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2012)

Wasn't that the X-Files theme?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 20, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Wasn't that the X-Files theme?



Reading his fantasies usually makes me think of the theme to Twilight Zone but, damn, its funny that he now says, the truth is "out there". 

Its not the truth that's out there ...


----------



## hortysir (Apr 20, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > vampiric68 said:
> ...


Upload Audio | Listen to Audio | Audio#1 Vamp | YourListen


----------



## hortysir (Apr 20, 2012)

Upload Audio | Listen to Audio | Part#2 Vamp | YourListen


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 20, 2012)

hortysir said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





hortysir said:


> Upload Audio | Listen to Audio | Part#2 Vamp | YourListen


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2012)

Tears. OMG, crying. Too funny. rofl!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2012)

The only explanation/excuse I can think of is that one of his other personalities taped it, and Vamp didn't know about it.


----------



## hortysir (Apr 20, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...




I was just helping the delusional one by posting it for him.
He said he couldn't figure out how to do it



I wonder if he'll use it in his campaign....


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 20, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Tears. OMG, crying. Too funny. rofl!!!



Srsly.

Wow.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 20, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


OMG!  TFF!

*after composing myself*

OK, how sad is that?  He learned the accent from Speedy Gonzales cartoons, obviously.


----------



## konradv (Apr 20, 2012)

Card-carrying Communists?  Too obvious.  These days we usually register Republican.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 20, 2012)

hortysir said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


Please, PLEASE tell me you are pranking him.  No one can be that much of a whackadoodle.  

Can they?


----------



## hortysir (Apr 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...



That's what got forwarded to me.
I just uploaded it to a server.....


----------



## Liability (Apr 20, 2012)

Vamp:

A bad joke is still just a joke.

Assuming you are the "speaker," it would be a very good time to admit that your effort fell flat.

I mean, joking aside, I don't think ANYBODY buys that audiotape.


----------



## Liability (Apr 20, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Wasn't that the X-Files theme?



The X-Files theme was, "Duh duh da duh duh duh."

Perfect pitch!


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2012)

God, WHY have I no REP!? It's been hours. Consider yourself cyber-repped, Liability.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDZBgHBHQT8]X Files Theme Tune - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 20, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> In the hurry me and my fiancee had to leave Holyoke,ma.in 2010 after PR gangs arsoned her house,I looked at,and found an old ipod,and an older cellphone,with something very interesting.
> 
> 2008/2009 were pretty dark years.
> ...



As you are a proven liar, good luck with that.

Jack ass.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 20, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> ...


But, did you listen to the audio?

You really should do that.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > vampiric68 said:
> ...



Yes, yes you should.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 20, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> The hannity group from 03'and 04'remember very well.



I remember you getting busted for lying over there too.  What was it?  Your sick mother or some shit?  I can't keep track of your bullshit.

At any rate, you also had multiple accounts over there and also ate a ban.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > vampiric68 said:
> ...



I just caught up.  Stand by....


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy Friday!!

/throw confetti all over the thread


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 20, 2012)

Liability said:


> Vamp:
> 
> A bad joke is still just a joke.
> 
> ...



LMAO.  I like the extra sinister inflection over a really, really bad latino accent.

BTW, for those that forget, here is Ed getting busted for lying about his service record:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/210126-how-to-get-busted-in-a-lie.html


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 20, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Wow.  That was awful.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 20, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


On soooooooo many levels, too.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



At this point, Ed could tell me the sky was blue and I would think he was lying.

Once you lie about your military record, you have no credibility left to lose IMO.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 20, 2012)

It's really quite pathetic and sad when you think about it.

Especially when you add this into the mix:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/218530-alright-board-theres-totally-no-free-speech-in-this-country.html


----------



## hortysir (Apr 20, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> It's really quite pathetic and sad when you think about it.
> 
> Especially when you add this into the mix:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...s-totally-no-free-speech-in-this-country.html



hadn't seen that one!!


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 22, 2012)

To all the naysayers...
its real.
i sure as hell wasnt the speaker.
anyone accusing me of having done this
will ALL have egg on their faces.
i guarantee,and leave it at that.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 22, 2012)

I admit i didnt reveal proper info on my military record in reserves and rangers.
but,when im a public candidate
at that point,this will be available for public view.
regarding that,i will enjoy a little bit of anonymity.
until it all becomes public.
then again,
egg on faces.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2012)

No egg on faces. Best laugh I had all week.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 22, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> To all the naysayers...
> its real.
> i sure as hell wasnt the speaker.
> anyone accusing me of having done this
> ...



Hey meng.  I Art-eek-el 15, member of the Unite-eed Message board, as I seet here on this, this thee twenty....second day of Aprrril in the year two tao-send and twelve, eating my morning....breakfast burrrrrrrrrito. I can't help but feel sorrrrrry for what a sad.....and path-eh-teek excuse....and excuse of a meng you rrrrrreally are.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 22, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> To all the naysayers...
> its real.
> i sure as hell wasnt the speaker.
> anyone accusing me of having done this
> ...


Speedy was at the 'meeting'!


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 22, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> I admit i didnt reveal proper info on my military record in reserves and rangers.
> but,when im a public candidate
> at that point,this will be available for public view.
> regarding that,i will enjoy a little bit of anonymity.
> ...


You're a habitual liar. Typical politician.


----------



## hortysir (Apr 22, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> I admit i didnt reveal proper info on my military record in reserves and rangers.
> but,*when im a public candidate*
> at that point,this will be available for public view.
> regarding that,i will enjoy a little bit of anonymity.
> ...



What are waiting for? October??

I just signed a friend's petition to put her on our local ballot.
Time's running out, Vampy.

Wouldn't it be best to reveal all sooner than later????


----------



## Liability (Apr 22, 2012)

I heard the audio of whatever was sent.

Vamp, no joke.  It sounds entirely phony.

If it is just a joke (it's not a very good one), you would be much better served by just admitting it.

If it was a deliberate attempt to deceive, you'd STILL be better of just admitting it.

If you have any way to verify it (like via audio experts and forensic analysis, etc.), a proposition which I find pretty far-fetched, you should have gotten to that as one of your first orders of business.  It is overdue.

As things stand, though:  the audio gets rung up as a "no sale."


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 22, 2012)

Liability said:


> I heard the audio of whatever was sent.
> 
> Vamp, no joke.  It sounds entirely phony.
> 
> ...



At what point does something like this become slander, fraud or something of that nature?


----------



## jillian (Apr 22, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> At what point does something like this become slander, fraud or something of that nature?



if the president were a private citizen, it would have been defamatory a long time ago. i think in the case of something like what the o/p is saying, and what has clearly been fabricated, it does rise to that level.

he just wouldn't be worth suing because he's so useless and wouldn't be worth the effort.

probably couldn't collect on a judgment either. *shrug*


----------



## Liability (Apr 22, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > I heard the audio of whatever was sent.
> ...



Probably never.  But the risk of damage to the President's reputation is minimal anyway.

I have lots of things which suggest to me that the incumbent has no good reputation to injure.  But even if he did, Vamp's "audio" has no credibility and therefore does not appear to be a risk to hurt the President's reputation anyway.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 22, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > I heard the audio of whatever was sent.
> ...



Damn, you beat me to it! Seriously, I was going to post exactly the same question.

Anyway, this is clearly a hoax as even the OP must've realised their poor impression - if you can even call it that - sounds nothing like Obama, assuming he's not insane.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 22, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



No, no, no.

He's pretending to be a Latino Communist leader in fuggin Holyoke, MA talking about their plans to "break the rules of the Constitution" and his appointment to meet with Obama, the Head of the American Communist Party.

I mean, yeah, obvious nut job hoax is obvious but this guy is trying as hard as he can here.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 22, 2012)

Everyone who took this nut seriously when he first started in on this needs to begin self-flagellation at once.


----------



## hortysir (Apr 22, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Everyone who took this nut seriously when he first started in on this needs to begin self-flagellation at once.



Only took him as serious as he was.....


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 22, 2012)

Read and weep.it is real.its a compliment that so many people go out of their way to attack me,means im doing something right.
its all legit being validated.
shame to see people on both sides defending this scumbag.
one thing i have over most this board.
i am not an armchair barker.
as an ordinary american,i offer solutions.
and a way to break and change the establishment
unlike most people here,whether i succeed or fail..
at least i have the guts to stand up and try
unlike most people dumbed down to the conditions theyre in.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 22, 2012)

Vamp? Hearing and laughing is not the same as supporting Obama. It really isn't.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 22, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Read and weep.it is real.its a compliment that so many people go out of their way to attack me,means im doing something right.
> its all legit being validated.
> shame to see people on both sides defending this scumbag.
> one thing i have over most this board.
> ...


I don't know you except by your actions.  So, that is the basis for anything I might say about you.

The fact that you posted that joke of a recording tells me there are a few possibilities about you.  You believe it to be real or you know it's not real and hope to deceive.

Given the nature of the recording, the first possibility indicates that you aren't too bright, more naive than an adult really should be, or there is a mental illness going on for which you might want to seek help.  The second possibility indicates so many things - dishonesty, insulting others' intelligence, mental illness, just for starters.

So, that's what I use for a basis.

And, I'm starting to feel guilty for laughing at someone who is sick.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 22, 2012)

> And, I'm starting to feel guilty for laughing at someone who is sick.


Or more likely someone who isnt very bright, exceedingly immature, and comprehensively ignorant. 

In any even it is sad.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 22, 2012)

No illness people.
no joke.
its real.
no attempt to deceive,im sorry.
the guy was really holding a damn meeting.
talking bout private business.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 22, 2012)

And i stand by it.
i have three stupid real illegal cubanass cigars given to me by this charactor


----------



## Si modo (Apr 22, 2012)

You do that, Vamp; stand by it all you want.

My guilt for laughing is gone.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 22, 2012)

> Or more likely someone who isnt very bright, exceedingly immature, and comprehensively ignorant.
> 
> In any even it is sad.



or hes a brilliant, highly disciplined troll having a great time at our expense; as its often difficult to believe anyone is actually this stupid.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 22, 2012)

Ill be the one laughing when made public.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 22, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Ill be the one laughing when made public.


Any estimate as to when you are going to do that?

Why wait?


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 22, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Ill be the one laughing when made public.


What are you waiting for?


----------



## Peach (Apr 22, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Ill be the one laughing when made public.
> ...



Vamp has to get the EXPLOSIVE, MASSIVE, smoking gun form a bank vault in Upper Volta it would appear....


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 22, 2012)

No,lets just say those recordings arent my property anymore.
rights and priviledges signed off.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 22, 2012)

Public release is in the hands of another.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 22, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> And i stand by it.
> i have three stupid real illegal cubanass cigars given to me by this charactor



A smoking gun!  Errrrrr....  Cigar!


----------



## rdean (Apr 22, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> In the hurry me and my fiancee had to leave Holyoke,ma.in 2010 after PR gangs arsoned her house,I looked at,and found an old ipod,and an older cellphone,with something very interesting.
> 
> 2008/2009 were pretty dark years.
> ...



So you're attacking Latinos?  Must be their turn again.


----------



## hortysir (Apr 22, 2012)

Why is there only one voice at this "meeting"?


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 23, 2012)

I was close to the guy when i recorded it.
like i said itll be vindicated.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2012)

You'll be medicated if you're lucky.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 23, 2012)

Prove me wrong,then.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2012)

You've already taken care of that, headcase.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 23, 2012)

Youre the asshole making the claim,back it up.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 23, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Prove me wrong,then.



Easy enough.

Get busted in a lie, credibility goes to shit.


----------



## hortysir (Apr 23, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> I was close to the guy when i recorded it.
> like i said itll be vindicated.



So you were AT the meeting.

Got it





*Commie*


----------



## Si modo (Apr 23, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Prove me wrong,then.


Done.  Your tape did a perfect job of doing that.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Youre the asshole making the claim,back it up.



This whole stupid thread is about you making a claim, you idiot. You couldn't back it up and were caught in a comically obvious lie. You're nothing but a fucking headcase.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 23, 2012)

I saw Obama doing the goose step, then I saw Bush do the hokyie pokie, Reagan wasa song and dance man with Bonzo


----------



## candycorn (Apr 23, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Youre the asshole making the claim,back it up.
> ...



He also claims he was a city councilman for 2 years.  I'd love to see that city; wouldn't you?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


is it just me or does vamp sound like a 12 year old boy who's nuts haven't dropped?
can you say affectation ...I knew you could


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 23, 2012)

Its all legit.
not a one critic here,has evidence to prove not legit.just opinionated conjecture.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 23, 2012)

Go to scumbag hasnt proved me wrong on a solid thing yet.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> No illness people.
> no joke.
> its real.
> no attempt to deceive,im sorry.
> ...


was the meeting outside?
because my audio enhancement  software says it is.
it also says the "speaker" was moving..
and it's a very low quality recording.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 23, 2012)

daws101 said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > No illness people.
> ...


I thought I heard a breeze as well.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Si modo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > vampiric68 said:
> ...


there's a very large ambient noise signature, whomever it is (nudge wink!) is outdoors could be a park or a suburban neighborhood.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > vampiric68 said:
> ...



I wouldn't even want to drive through.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2012)

Si modo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > vampiric68 said:
> ...



That was the wind blowing in one of vamp's ears and out the other.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




Or the courtyard of an insane asylum during 'outside time.'


----------



## daws101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


then someone else would be holding the recorder.. wouldn't want the guest to injure themselves.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 24, 2012)

The BEST thing about this thread is that Liability actually entertained the idea that this odd nutbag had some kind of audio that was real. Priceless.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 24, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> The BEST thing about this thread is that Liability actually entertained the idea that this odd nutbag had some kind of audio that was real. Priceless.


Of course, having an open mind would be worthy of criticism from the likes of you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey, Si Modo.....while your down there tuggin' on my nutsack, do me a solid and gently kiss my taint. Thanks.


----------



## Liability (Apr 24, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> The BEST thing about this thread is that Liability actually entertained the idea that this odd nutbag had some kind of audio that was real. Priceless.



Actually, what I said is pretty much to the contrary.  

But still, it is generally a good idea to leave open the door to such things.  Like, for example, I have even read (well, I used to) some of the insane bullshit spewed out by the 9/11 Twoofer morons.  They (pretty much as expected) turned out to be complete asshole buffoons (much like you).  But it would be irrational to dismiss what they were contending without any examination.   Therefore, I tried to be open minded about it.  

But again, I did not dismiss it without giving it a look-see.  That kind of mindless rote substitute for actual thinking is best left to moron liberals like you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 24, 2012)

OK, Liability. You are right. It takes an elevated intellect to entertain the insane musings of obviously insane people. 

Why is it that some people can never just admit that they made a mistake? That they had a lapse in judgement? 

A man would just say that he, as a result of his intense hatred for the POTUS, had a moment of impaired judgement.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 24, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> OK, Liability. You are right. It takes an elevated intellect to entertain the insane musings of obviously insane people.
> 
> Why is it that some people can never just admit that they made a mistake? That they had a lapse in judgement?
> 
> A man would just say that he, as a result of his intense hatred for the POTUS, had a moment of impaired judgement.


Is contempt prior to investigation a norm for you?

It must be hard going through life with such a closed mind.


----------



## hortysir (Apr 24, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> OK, Liability. You are right. It takes an elevated intellect to entertain the insane musings of obviously insane people.
> 
> Why is it that some people can never just admit that they made a mistake? That they had a lapse in judgement?
> 
> A man would just say that he, as a result of his intense hatred for the POTUS, had a moment of impaired judgement.



Translation:
Never give a fellow human the benefit of the doubt.

Got it


----------



## Liability (Apr 24, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> OK, Liability. You are right. It takes an elevated intellect to entertain the insane musings of obviously insane people.
> 
> Why is it that some people can never just admit that they made a mistake? That they had a lapse in judgement?
> 
> A man would just say that he, as a result of his intense hatred for the POTUS, had a moment of impaired judgement.



Actually, although you are far too much a plodding imbecile to even recognize it, I am right.

The balance of your post -- as is so sadly often the case -- was mere gibberish, LonelyLaughable.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 24, 2012)

As muchflack as i have gotten here...
the recordings are not only legit.
they are no longer my property.
if someone was trying to pull a fastone....
they wouldnt stand behind it so vehemently.
to the critics..
let me ask this.
how would you know if its my voice?
have you ever heard me speak?
if you actually heard my voice.
then youd know that i didnt fabricate it.
end of story.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 24, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> As muchflack as i have gotten here...
> the recordings are not only legit.
> they are no longer my property.
> if someone was trying to pull a fastone....
> ...



I know whose voice it isn't.......


----------



## Si modo (Apr 24, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> As muchflack as i have gotten here...
> the recordings are not only legit.
> they are no longer my property.
> if someone was trying to pull a fastone....
> ...


I know that the accent of the speaker is an affected one.

And, you have seen the other criticisms in this thread - the content, the ambient noise, etc.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 24, 2012)

If you ever heard this guy speak in person...
youd know its him.
authentic
and if a media outlet ACTUALLY took them from me...
Which they did...
do you think that they would..after the zimmerman case,stake their rep on something unaythentic?
i dont think so


----------



## hortysir (Apr 24, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> If you ever heard this guy speak in person...
> youd know its him.
> authentic
> and if a media outlet ACTUALLY took them from me...
> ...



Then you were obviously standing REALLY CLOSE to someone you claim to dislike so much.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 24, 2012)

The guy was only six freakin feet away from me...
and had no idea i was recording.
the venue was a small restaurant,very small,that happens to be the hub of latino commie activity in holyoke,and western mass.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 24, 2012)

I was doing stage prep behind him while he was speaking to a closed group.


----------



## Emma (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh. My.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> If you ever heard this guy speak in person...
> youd know its him.
> authentic






SPEEDY GONZALES in a squeak in the deep - YouTube


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> The guy was only six freakin feet away from me...
> and had no idea i was recording.
> the venue was a small restaurant,very small,that happens to be the hub of latino commie activity in holyoke,and western mass.





The pills aren't going to work if you don't take them.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 24, 2012)

Why dont you prove me wrong?


----------



## Rocko (Apr 24, 2012)

Your not sick Vamp, but you are full of shit..

Between your running for office threads and this, you're pulling some real narcissistic shit.

I hope your just doing this for a good laugh. even then, you're still kind of being an asshole.


----------



## bobcollum (Apr 24, 2012)

Rocko said:


> Your not sick Vamp, but you are full of shit..



How bout we meet somewhere in the middle on that one?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Why dont you prove me wrong?


 ok I will.. 

1st...I have spent all of my working life in show biz I hold a masters degree in technical theatre/film.
that includes audio/video and film audio recording.
also my dad was a country singer ,we had our own home studio.
that being said, I think I know a thing or two about debunking a bullshit recording...
you said:"The guy was only six freakin feet away from me...
and had no idea i was recording.
the venue was a small restaurant,very small"--vamp
 Total bullshit... the speaker had the recorder so close to his mouth that even an untrained ear can hear the pop of his lips and the hiss of his breath. there is no way to achieve that effect with a cheap recorder from six feet away...
2.the speaker is using a STAGE WHISPER. not a normal or loud speaking voice..        
 3. everybody knows this, but for the sake of accuracy the speaker is affecting a accent ...very amateurishly I might add.

   "I was doing stage prep behind him while he was speaking to a closed group."--vamp
AGAIN TOTAL BULLSHIT... IF YOU WERE BEHIND THE "SPEAKER" then the sound quality would have a different tone, it would be flatter sounding. the higher pitches  would be dampened (muffled).
if the speaker was speaking to a group where are the background sounds ? 
like glasses clinking, chairs moving the sound of silverware other conversations, music?
no "Latino"restaurant on earth does not have music playing all the time.
Again if you were on stage, you would be at a slightly higher elevation and at an angle to the speaker, that again would change the quality of the sound ..
there is no re verb or echo that you would expect as a stage is built to push sound out and away from it's self...
there are no sounds of band equipment being set (I'm assuming that's what you meant by stage prep)...
so from a real tech guy's pov your recording is a steaming pile..


----------



## Emma (Apr 24, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Why dont you prove me wrong?



The burden of proof is on you.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 24, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Your not sick Vamp, but you are full of shit..
> ...


  Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Emma (Apr 24, 2012)

daws101 said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Why dont you prove me wrong?
> ...


or this ...


----------



## Si modo (Apr 24, 2012)

daws101 said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Why dont you prove me wrong?
> ...


  And, some of this one doesn't even have to be an expert; they are obvious to the reasonable person.

Yes, you can hear the mouth noises - the lips and the breaths.

You can hear breezes or some sort of air movement across the mic.

The accent is affected.

And, finally, the content is hokey.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry,but its real.
and at least i as an ordinary american are doing more than my critics.
Which is trying to make a difference.
i have real evidence.
and none of you,policywise,that criticize me,are doing anything to change the political climate.
except complain.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 24, 2012)

To the socalled expert,youre completely wrong.
there was no music,customers,etc.
sorry youre analysis is a fail.
i have an independent objective nonpolitically motivated party
part of the people that now own the recordings
authenticated them
plus i have more.
say what you want.
they are real.


----------



## Rocko (Apr 24, 2012)

Si modo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > vampiric68 said:
> ...



lol

you kidding? 

The guy sounded like a retarded version of Mr. Miyagi, and he was saying shit that would make sense to only a crackhead.

I don't need to be an expert in anything to know he's full of shit.


----------



## hortysir (Apr 24, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> To the socalled expert,youre completely wrong.
> *there was no music,customers,etc*.
> sorry youre analysis is a fail.
> i have an independent objective nonpolitically motivated party
> ...



He was speaking to an empty room?
Not much of a meeting.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 24, 2012)

Rocko said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Hey, I'm trying to give him as much benefit of the doubt that my stomach will allow, and it still doesn't look good bending over backwards to give that to him.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Apr 24, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> In the hurry me and my fiancee had to leave Holyoke,ma.in 2010 after PR gangs arsoned her house,I looked at,and found an old ipod,and an older cellphone,with something very interesting.
> 
> 2008/2009 were pretty dark years.
> ...



Take your meds asshole.


----------



## hortysir (Apr 24, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> ...



He's been buying them online.....


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 24, 2012)

Not a one of you can prove me wrong,on my evidence.
nor debate me on my proposals.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 25, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Not a one of you can prove me wrong,on my evidence.
> nor debate me on my proposals.


Who would waste their time? You're a proven liar and a fucking moron. Piss off, shit stain.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 25, 2012)

You havent proved me wrong,either.
you fatass piece of liberal shit.
the only time youre ugly,fatass is on the boards.
is following my threads.
dude,im straight.
keep your fag fantasy to yourself.


----------



## Emma (Apr 25, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Not a one of you can prove me wrong,on my evidence.
> nor debate me on my proposals.



I listened to it, and even if I assume it's real, I don't see a smoking gun bombshell. But since _you_ do, why don't you turn it over to FoxNews or the Romney campaign or someone who would love to get some dirt on President Obama?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 25, 2012)

Si modo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > vampiric68 said:
> ...


hokey? now you're just being nice!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 25, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> To the socalled expert,youre completely wrong.
> there was no music,customers,etc.
> sorry youre analysis is a fail.
> i have an independent objective nonpolitically motivated party
> ...


yes they are. real bullshit...!
 liar liar pants on fire!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 25, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> You havent proved me wrong,either.
> you fatass piece of liberal shit.
> the only time youre ugly,fatass is on the boards.
> is following my threads.
> ...


funny how you misfiring neuron people ,when having their ass handed to them inevitably play the "you're gay card".


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> The"boss"for the communist party,in several meetings,was identified by CARLOS GONZALEZ,as BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA,and I have proof,via hours of digital recordings,how they forced in sotomayor as justice,and how gonzalez and obama took several trips to cuba to meet with castro and family.i have proof via these old recordings,that identified obama as a communist party leader,also,verifying allen wests story,that starting in 2009 congress had secret meetings with obama,hilary clinton,and 76 members of congress,who were also part of the communist party.also,another item of evidence i have is a socalled gift given to me by carlos for doing a goid job,is an illegal cuban bunch of cigars obtained by gonzalez and obama on a trip to cuba.
> 
> Now,if anyone cares to help me....
> i have 145 of digital recordings on a verizon motorola w365 ,how do i extract these to make them public?



Oh-ohhh Spaghettio!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocko (Apr 25, 2012)

keep up the goid work Vamp!


----------



## J.E.D (Apr 25, 2012)

Vampy's "proof"


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 25, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> You havent proved me wrong,either.
> you fatass piece of liberal shit.
> the only time youre ugly,fatass is on the boards.
> is following my threads.
> ...


Learn the quote function yet, you stupid cock sucker? I finally listened to your "proof". LOL, you stupid fuck!! Fucking wannabe vampire. What are you, 13? Go fuck yourself, you lying fucking asshole.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 25, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> To the socalled expert,youre completely wrong.
> there was no music,customers,etc.
> sorry youre analysis is a fail.
> i have an independent objective nonpolitically motivated party
> ...



Translation:  "Now, when nothing comes of this, I can blame an outside party for burying the information as opposed to fessing up to the truth:  I made this shit up."


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 25, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> You havent proved me wrong,either.
> you fatass piece of liberal shit.
> the only time youre ugly,fatass is on the boards.
> is following my threads.
> ...



Hey, remember when you lied about your military service?

Good times.


----------



## asterism (Apr 25, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> just wait.
> i made a fool of kerry and dan rather in 04'with those phonyass bush docs.
> waitll this hits the fan.



whoa!

What did you do in that?


----------



## Zoom (Apr 25, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Instead of everyone making fun of me,please understand.
> what i legitimately have,could knock your commie god down so far,a dogward wouldnt hire him to catch stray pets.



Let us know how this all turns out. 

Was it a mexican maphia gay guy in the back of a limo?


----------



## Vidi (Apr 26, 2012)

JosefK said:


> Vampy's "proof"



Some kid pretending to be latino with the WORST fake accent ever! 

Itd be funny if it wasnt so pathetically sad.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 26, 2012)

Vidi said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Vampy's "proof"
> ...



If you keep on describing how bizarre the video is, I might have to watch it.  Please stop.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 26, 2012)

JosefK said:


> Vampy's "proof"


gets funnier EVERY TIME  I HEAR IT!


----------



## Vidi (Apr 26, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



OH YOU MUST!

its audio only and its pathetic. Its sooooooooo fake that anyone trying to pass it off as real should be embarassed. Its a 12 year olds voice doing a HORRIBLE accent.

And check you WHO uploaded it!!! ROFL!!!!!

Oh the hits just keep on a-coming!

( if theres a comedy section of the forums...this thread should be moved there lol )


----------



## bodecea (Apr 26, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> In the hurry me and my fiancee had to leave Holyoke,ma.in 2010 after PR gangs arsoned her house,I looked at,and found an old ipod,and an older cellphone,with something very interesting.
> 
> 2008/2009 were pretty dark years.
> ...



So, you want money.....


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 26, 2012)

Prove me wrong.
do you know what i sound like,you douchebags?
if you heard my voice versus my evidence.
Youd know its legit.
its already been validated.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 26, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Prove me wrong.
> do you know what i sound like,you douchebags?
> if you heard my voice versus my evidence.
> Youd know its legit.
> its already been validated.





Vamp, it doesn't matter if it's you or not.  It's not a Latino.  

Starts out sounding like this guy:  Mark Sheppard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Then weaves around through different accents.  But it's not who you're claiming it is.  I'm kinda disappointed in you.  Unless you're doing this for a gag.   If you really expect people to believe it, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 26, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Prove me wrong.
> do you know what i sound like,you douchebags?
> if you heard my voice versus my evidence.
> Youd know its legit.
> its already been validated.


How do you expect anyone to believe you when you've been busted before lying your ass off? LOL You've already been outed and no one as dumb as you are will ever be taken seriously. You are your own worse enemy.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 26, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Prove me wrong.
> do you know what i sound like,you douchebags?
> if you heard my voice versus my evidence.
> Youd know its legit.
> its already been validated.


BTW, validated by who?


----------



## Vidi (Apr 26, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Prove me wrong.
> do you know what i sound like,you douchebags?
> if you heard my voice versus my evidence.
> Youd know its legit.
> its already been validated.



Possible sources of this audio:

a) You
b) You had a friend record it...a 12 year old friend
c) Some 12 year old recorded it, you found it and are too naive to realize its a fake

but thank you for the laugh. The audio is quite funny because ANYONE stupid enough to make that or believe in that just makes my day.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 26, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Unsurprisingly, Pole Ride latches on to the Nutbar Express.



Exactly.   It was only a matter of him noticing.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 26, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> vamp... if you got the goods, first, make back up copies of everything. Second, contact everyone you can think of from Sheriff Arpio to WND. Third, watch your back.
> 
> But as far as posting here and arguing with the obama dick lickers... don't bother. You see where that gets you.


----------



## 007 (Apr 26, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > vamp... if you got the goods, first, make back up copies of everything. Second, contact everyone you can think of from Sheriff Arpio to WND. Third, watch your back.
> ...



Did you know before what the guy might have had smart ass? No, you didn't, and neither did I. There was no way to know. 

So go fuck yourself.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 26, 2012)

Its actually legit.
not a gag,fabricate,or a joke.
im sorry for the critics luck.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 26, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Its actually legit.
> not a gag,fabricate,or a joke.
> im sorry for the critics luck.






I'm sorry too.  Sorry that you're keeping up the pretense.

Am impressed by your commitment.  But am tired of the charade.

/unsubscribed


----------



## hortysir (Apr 26, 2012)

Amelia said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Its actually legit.
> ...




Yup.

me too.

Off to change my sig and put this freak back on Ignore where he belongs.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 26, 2012)

Si modo said:


> PR is one of the conspiracy whackjobs???????
> 
> Oh, ain't THAT fucking dandy.



Isn't it, tho.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm through with this idiot. Unsubscribe ditto.


----------



## Liability (Apr 26, 2012)

It had some amusement value, though.  



> I *MAY* HAVE A HEAVY DUTY SMOKING GUN VS.OBAMA



Then again; he may not.

Unsubscribing.


----------



## Zoom (Apr 26, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> In the hurry me and my fiancee had to leave Holyoke,ma.in 2010 after PR gangs arsoned her house,I looked at,and found an old ipod,and an older cellphone,with something very interesting.
> 
> 2008/2009 were pretty dark years.
> ...



And you bring it here to a bulletin board?  Wow.  How many different bb's did you post this crap in?  

Wow the right makes me sick.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 26, 2012)

None of the critics proved me wrong.
And they back away.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 26, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Or more likely someone who isnt very bright, exceedingly immature, and comprehensively ignorant.
> >
> > In any even it is sad.
> 
> ...



Make him a mod.   He's qualified.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice try disproving,no charade.its real.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 26, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



LOLOLOLOL....you are so pathetic in your FAIL support that I almost feel sorry for you.   Almost.


----------



## J.E.D (Apr 26, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Nice try disproving,no charade.its real.



Yeah, it's very "real"

Vampy's "proof"

If by "real" you mean "fabricated, complete with a very poor 'Latino' accent"


----------



## Vidi (Apr 26, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Nice try disproving,no charade.its real.



its a real hoot. if thats what you mean...

you know what though, you should send this over to Brietbart. Yeah yeah I know he died, but his website will promote this as completely real and you can say you started the whole thing.


----------



## OpenJumper1 (Apr 27, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> In the hurry me and my fiancee had to leave Holyoke,ma.in 2010 after PR gangs arsoned her house,I looked at,and found an old ipod,and an older cellphone,with something very interesting.
> 
> 2008/2009 were pretty dark years.
> ...




If this is true, you should seek out media outlets or at least Glenn Beck or Lou Dobbs or numbers usa to see if they could help .
"sigh" not that many other media outlets could help get the word out.  And, this isn't surprising, but it IS confirming what few folks are speaking out about.

The commie pigs want nothing more but to bring down the biggest free-est country in the world.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 1, 2012)

I simply can't believe this story hasn't broken yet....


----------



## bobcollum (May 2, 2012)

What's with the name change?

Going for a new image?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 16, 2012)

Just a bump to remind everyone what a lying sack of shit EdSpacer is.

Obviously, he made this shit up.


----------



## Ed Spacer (May 16, 2012)

Prove it,you traitor.
no one critic here has.


----------



## Ed Spacer (May 16, 2012)

Prove it,you traitor.
no one critic here has.


----------



## daws101 (May 16, 2012)

Ed Spacer said:


> Prove it,you traitor.
> no one critic here has.


the evidence says different! if you didn't make this shit up then why post a rebuttal twice.
the truth need be only spoken once, bullshit needs constant repeating!-me


----------



## Obamerican (May 16, 2012)

Ed Spacer said:


> Prove it,you traitor.
> no one critic here has.


Here's the way I look at this:

The story hasn't broke, no proof what you say is true and you're a liar.


----------



## daws101 (May 16, 2012)

Ed Spacer said:


> Prove it,you traitor.
> no one critic here has.


----------



## Dante (May 18, 2012)

Ed Spacer said:


> Okay,I may need help from the board with this evidence I found.
> In the hurry me and my fiancee had to leave Holyoke,ma.in 2010 after PR gangs arsoned her house,I looked at,and found an old ipod,and an older cellphone,with something very interesting.
> 
> 2008/2009 were pretty dark years.
> ...



I actually know CPUSA from Cambridge Ma. You haven't a clue who is CPUSA in MA and who is not. It's all an open secret who is who. They even had BookMarx store and website. How do I know this?

because unlikemost con-idjits here, some of us actually know people and things

now stfu and take your meds


----------



## Dante (May 18, 2012)

alan1 said:


> I suggest you contact your local authorities.  The people here are simply posters on a message board and are not authorized to prosecute potential criminal activity in your locale.



and local authorities will take appropriate action -- like notifying the proper mental health professionals


----------



## J.E.D (Jun 9, 2018)




----------

